
Good Programmers Don't Work for Equity - yegor256a
http://www.yegor256.com/2016/01/12/good-programmers-dont-work-for-equity.html?2016-02
======
horsecaptin
Startup L Jackson said that you should work for a startup not to get rich, but
to get a crazy amount of experience.

By that token, you, a good programmer should not settle for a lower salary in
exchange for equity. You'll be working many long days - that's what the equity
is for. Your salary should still be normal.

Don't let startups con you out of a normal salary.

------
shorsusan1
True but someone who can pay cash does not mean he is a good entrepreneur. A
good entrepreneur can convince you to join him with his charisma, idea and the
future or possibilities that he can create. Money is second to judge him. You
can suggest to become a partner not only asking for money or equity if you
find the idea is good.

------
cheez
Clickbait title should be "Good programmers will only work for equity with
good entrepreneurs."

~~~
eschutte2
That doesn't seem to be what he's saying--in fact, he says "a good programmer
will never work for equity." He says if you can't pay cash, you're not a good
entrepreneur.

------
xiaoma
Fortunately for the world, Woz did not subscribe to this point of view.

~~~
eschutte2
Possibly not the best example--to my understanding, Jobs sold his car and pre-
sold the Apple I to raise cash from day one, and apparently even before that
got a deal with Atari that he then subcontracted Woz to fulfill. So I don't
think Jobs would fail this blog author's test.

Regardless, both of them certainly risked a lot.

~~~
xiaoma
He certainly wasn't able to pay what the author considers "a good engineer's
salary" or even what HP was paying Woz as an entry level engineer. It was
sweat equity—exactly what the author complains about. The same was true of the
earliest fb hires who are now fabulously wealthy. It's a common trend in
startups.

